# Phrags from the US



## Lycaste53 (Oct 2, 2011)

Some Phrags, which I got from Jerry:
Phragmipdeium fischeri, two (size 2,25´´)






Phragmipedium longifolium var. hartwegii, 6+ growth





They have been divided into 3 pieces:





Phrag. linldleyanum





Phrag. Barbara LeeAnn





Best regards, Gina


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice group of plants, Gina!

Good luck with the little seedlings -- they always scare me!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice selection but the first two are awfully fragile.


----------



## Marc (Oct 2, 2011)

Good luck with growing these Gina.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Oct 2, 2011)

I got the recommendation to keep the fischeri at a PH of 7.8 to 8.4, that means I have to push up water to that PH. First idea was to dilute potasium, which I use for Christmas- Bakery ( german ´Lebkuchen´), and add it to the water.


----------



## Justin (Oct 2, 2011)

For raising pH you want something like this...

http://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-pH-Up-Quart/dp/B000BT4IV2


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2011)

The fischeri are very small.  Good luck. Are the others are good sized and you should do well.


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2011)

I just picked up a couple of fisheri from the same batch, and a lindleyanum earlier this summer (probably from the same batch too).

These are species that came and went for me years ago, and trying again with the new nutrition focus of reduced potassium.

The fisheri haven't been here long enough to see a difference, but the lindleyanum is doing great. Much darker green than what I achieved in the past. Leaf and root growth is impressive IMHO.

I wouldn't use the KOH to raise your pH (I used to do this in the past, and don't have fisherii left to show for it). What is the pH and hardness of your regular drinking water? A tiny dose of lime, or dissolve a bit of pelletized dolomitic lime into your irrigation water. That will raise the pH, but supply some Ca and Mg.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 3, 2011)

Great plants, and good luck with the tiny fischers !!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice purchases!! Happy growing and blooming!!!


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2011)

Gina

How are your fisheri doing? I'm getting new leaves and roots on mine.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Oct 31, 2011)

I´m getting new leaves too, the roots are invisible in the potting- medium, but there is some hope 





The biggest part of the longifolium, which was in bud, when I got ist, is still flowering, the second flower has a better shape than the first (wich looked like squeezed)

Best regards, Gina


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2011)

Not bad, keep us posted.


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> I´m getting new leaves too, the roots are invisible in the potting- medium, but there is some hope



Yes I dug a few pieces of bark out to see the new roots on mine.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Nov 1, 2011)

the longifolium var. hartwegii, first flower





second flower:





Best regards, Gina


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2011)

Much improvement in the second one.


----------

